# 94 Altima fuel pump restart



## poesy70 (Jul 1, 2007)

Where is the reset switch (for the fuel pump to work) on a 94 Altima GLE? I recently bought a (REAL) junker and have been discovering one new issue almost daily. And it seems that today's is that my safety sensor may be a bit sensitive... but I don't know where it IS to reset it (I ordered the repair manual but am waiting for it to come in, so in the meantime...i'm stuck sounding like a girl!).


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ive never seen one, or heard of one on an altima.
have you checked your relay to see if its working ok?
is your fuel filter in good condition?


----------

